# florida laws on laser sight for bow fishing?



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

My son is asking for one I just cant find what the laws are. If they are legal what color is best for our bay waters? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never heard of lasers on bows being illegal. While lasers sights have a lot of 'Cool Factor' they really aren't all they're cracked up to be. I really would not recommend a laser on a bow for the following reasons:

1) Expensive $$$! Not only the initial cost but feeding batteries and new bulbs.

2) Electronics around saltwater only guarantee you one thing: they WILL fail you when you need them. Then you have to spend $$$ getting em fixed or replacing em, see reson #1.

3) Lasers DO NOT make one a better marksman. Even for guns, they may or may not be accurate to the ballistic arch of the round particularly at different ranges. With a bow the ballistic arch is even MORE extreme and differs from one bow to the next as well as differing from one bowman (or bowwoman) to the next. Particularly in different wind conditions.

4) The amount of time you'll spend sighting it in and calibrating from different ranges would be better spent practicing with conventional sights.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A pendulum sight may be a better idea.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

I have never used them personally on my bows, but several people use them on a bowfishing forum I frequent...some like them, some hate them. But from what I read in the past is that they want green, for some reason( I think refraction) it's easier to see underwater during the day.


----------



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

I have looked into the laser sights and found a mount that has a weaver base for 30 bucks its all machined aluminum. Im thinking that will be better than one with mount and laser all in one. We both use pedator 4 pendulem bow sights on our hunting bows and he dont like it for his fishing bow. The laser was something he saw on you tube and thinks it will help with longer shots. Out to 20 yards he is doing very good with no peep or sight.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out this link. http://insight.octmtn.com/templates/product.aspx?ProductGuid=37643&GroupGuid=51280 It might help you decide about the laser.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

It might if it's only used for long shots but He'll need to spend A LOT of time sighting it in for the particular range he plans to shoot to. Because of the amount of arch in the arrow's trajectory, it will be virtually useless outside that narrow band of target range. Ex: 40 yds + 1 yd. If his target's more or less than that range he'll have to go back to conventional sights and the time it takes to recognize and switch will cost him shots.

Honestly, lasers are best on the target range where you know the fixed range of every target you may be shooting at. The variable conditions and ranges he'll run into in the field tend to negate any perceived benefits of a laser.

Forgive my posts for being negative, I once thought laser sights on guns were the $#!t till I spent time using them. Became too much of a PITA. If you do decide to invest in one, make sure to hang on to all the packaging and receipts just in case he decides he doesn't like it, you may be able to return it or it'll be less difficult to resell.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know, they are obviously not the way to go for a hunting bow, but make a LOT of sense to me for bowfishing where everything is just about point blank range. I know the OP mentioned shots out to 20 yards, but
1. that must be the exception rather than the norm - and 
2. for almost every bow these days, 20 yds is point blank range.

I don't get all the concern about arrow trajectory for a bow fishing set up.

The concerns about batteries and salt water are obviously well founded.


----------

